# Country boy in the country.



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

The country girl in the city thread and what I did after work today made me think. I stopped at a homegrown produce stand on the county road about 8 miles from my house. I bought 8 pounds of tomatoes, 10 pounds of fresh red potatos a seedless watermelon and a cantaloupe. The total was $9.50. Ok, no big deal I know. There was no one at the stand. Just a metal box with money inside to make change. A sign said; If you need it that bad you have to steal, please don't feel guilty. 

There was a sign on the scale that said. This scale is not certified. It's just the measurement I use to sell my produce. 

I love living in the country.

DFrost


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I miss living in a place where I can leave my doors unlocked and not worry about it. 

One summer day I was driving to work and there was a big pile of cucumbers in a box by the road with a " free, help yourself" sign on it. Grabbed a couple and had a great snack. Miss that, too.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

David Frost said:


> The country girl in the city thread and what I did after work today made me think. I stopped at a homegrown produce stand on the county road about 8 miles from my house. I bought 8 pounds of tomatoes, 10 pounds of fresh red potatos a seedless watermelon and a cantaloupe. The total was $9.50. Ok, no big deal I know. There was no one at the stand. Just a metal box with money inside to make change. A sign said; If you need it that bad you have to steal, please don't feel guilty.
> 
> There was a sign on the scale that said. This scale is not certified. It's just the measurement I use to sell my produce.
> 
> ...


OMG that is awesome.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Now thats MY version of HOPE........


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I do miss that, growing up in a town with 1500 people, nobody locked doors on their houses, vehicles, etc. Even the lockers in the schools didn't need locks, except for the ones in the gym since we had visiting teams in there sometimes for games. Some people even left their keys in the vehicle, the worse thing that ever happened was some smart ass teenager (yeah, I did it a few times LOL) moved their car to another spot in the parking lot.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I live in Colorado Springs and leave the keys in my car all the time.
Of course it's a 96 Mercury Villager and completely loaded with dogs (most of the time) and dog training equipment (including the passenger seat)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The dogs really started raising serious hell the other night. Didn't know why till morning and we found the wife's car with the driver's door open. That's apparently as far as they got when the dogs went off.
Glad I move 4 yrs ago. The old neighborhood was scary. :lol::lol:

David, you live in heaven don'tcha?!!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I really miss living in places like that. Thankfully, I have a retreat that I can steal away to on the weekends. Good for you David, I am glad you live in a place that just feels good to be a part of.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

no place on earth is crime free and totally safe, but Japan is a heck of a lot safer that way than most places in the states.....never lock my car, shovelhead or front door, and no theft insurance needed for the bike either. little kids go out alone, ride busses/trains or go in small groups to play in parks at night without needing a parent. common to see cars pull up in front of the convenience stores and customers leave their car running while they go in ... except sometimes when they see me sitting in front hanging with my dog; then they will lock the doors  

but it's not perfect ... in our small city a crazy shotgunned someone in a fitness club a few years ago and it made national news 

as a kid growing up in SoCal i hitch hiked to the beach every day and thumbed a ride wherever i needed to go; girls did too... now there are parts i wouldn't drive thru night or day unless i absolutely had to, and makes me feel more uncomfortable than many third world countries i've lived in :-(

all in all a mixed bag i guess, no matter where you are these days, and you still gotta keep your head out no matter where you live


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I hope the place I just moved to is similar to the place I just moved from. I never even had a front door key on my key chain in Coeur d'Alene, Idaho. I never locked the door.

Other than some residency times in Costa Rica I lived there over 30 years. Until now I never could bring myself to sell out there.

My youngest kid often left his new bike out overnight all over the neighborhood and no one ever bothered with it.

Older kids often want to get out of small towns and experience the "action " other places have to offer. Both of my older ones want to get back there ASAP. They both have thanked me for bringing them up there.

I hope my youngest says the same thing to my wife someday about this new small town. I'm a old guy so I doubt I will be around to hear it personally.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I live in Colorado Springs and leave the keys in my car all the time.
> Of course it's a 96 Mercury Villager and completely loaded with dogs (most of the time) and dog training equipment (including the passenger seat)


Brave man, I wouldn't dare leave my doors unlocked, let alone the keys in them  then again, if anyone wanted to steal your van Thomas, they'd have a hell of a time finding anywhere to sit with all your equipment 



My hometown is very much like what was described. About 1500 people, everyone knows everyone, you found your friends by driving by the grocery store or car wash and looking for their truck. Farmers markets, free produce from the neighbors and didn't come in until it started getting dark. Grandma never locked the doors, left the keys on the seat or ignition of the truck, no problems.
I guess things have changed there though, with the influx of illegals coming up from Mexico, I'm told it's nothing like it was when I was growing up.


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

I've had more stuff stolen while living in small towns than I have while living in large cities. 

I have found, and this seems to hold true both here and abroad, that the key is to own shit that isn't worth stealing. Make yourself less of a target from the outset.


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

David, how refreshing to know there are still places like that to live. Where in TN? It used to be that way here and we never locked doors when we first moved to our home in the burbs 25+ yrs ago, but then the illegal migrants came in to work the local plant nurseries and well...nothing is the same now. We are looking for a place like your's to retire to.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

David Frost said:


> The country girl in the city thread and what I did after work today made me think. I stopped at a homegrown produce stand on the county road about 8 miles from my house. I bought 8 pounds of tomatoes, 10 pounds of fresh red potatos a seedless watermelon and a cantaloupe. The total was $9.50. Ok, no big deal I know. There was no one at the stand. Just a metal box with money inside to make change. A sign said; If you need it that bad you have to steal, please don't feel guilty.
> 
> There was a sign on the scale that said. This scale is not certified. It's just the measurement I use to sell my produce.
> 
> ...


We have those places in the big city too, we call them food banks.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i bought a dozen ears of sweet corn, a lb of new potatoes and 4 cukes for 4.50....love my "farmer's market"--a pickup and a table best part: it's not shipped 2000 mi, it's shipped 3 miles


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

we can't really do that anymore because of all the meth heads that started up in the mid 90's. The police just got it under control in the last couple year


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

I dont have a key for my doors either. Lol. My neighbors only have a storm door. Not even a regular door inside that.

Car doors left unlocked, although I dont leave my keys in them- most of the time. Lol. But the key is in the riding lawn mower and theres no lock on the tool shed. Lol. 

However, when I go to town, I do lock my car doors and dont leave valuables showing, not that I have any. Lol. But hay, if the rest of the county were as quiet I wouldnt have nearly as much fun at work. Lol


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

as far as locked doors: my house doors are unlocked because i figure is someone wants something that's in the house badly enough to greet 2 GSD and carry stuff out (with the GSD's help i'm sure), more power to them--cheaper than replacing a $300.00 door.

i do, however, lock my vehicle when i'm in town to prevent someone from stealing my GSD. go figure, lol.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

ann schnerre said:


> i bought a dozen ears of sweet corn, a lb of new potatoes and 4 cukes for 4.50....love my "farmer's market"--a pickup and a table best part: it's not shipped 2000 mi, it's shipped 3 miles


I was really disappointed in the Omaha farmers market when I went a couple years ago. Our farmers market in town is really, really good. I can get just about all my fresh food shopping (fruit, vegetables, a variety of meats, eggs, pasta, goat cheese, breads, honey) done right around this time of year. One of the only chocolatiers in the country who makes his gourmet chocolate from cacao bean to finished product even sells here since he's local. They do a really nice job and even host classes on things like canning, which is something I'd like to try. One thing to watch in those road side stands, even though most of them are local, I've heard of some of them in more touristy spots just order produce wholesale and resell it to unsuspecting people as "local" when it's not. *thumbs down*


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Our farmers market in town is really, really good. I can get just about all my fresh food shopping (fruit, vegetables, a variety of meats, eggs, pasta, goat cheese, breads, honey) done right around this time of year. One of the only chocolatiers in the country who makes his gourmet chocolate from cacao bean to finished product even sells here since he's local. .... One thing to watch in those road side stands, even though most of them are local, I've heard of some of them in more touristy spots just order produce wholesale and resell it to unsuspecting people as "local" when it's not. *thumbs down*


Too true about roadside stands. Of course, it adds a little credence if the produce being sold also happens to be what's in the fields around the stand.

One thing I like about the farmers' market down the street from me is that the farmers' actual farms where what they sell grows have to within a certain number of miles. The mile guide they use limits the farms to within approximately three counties plus this one. 

I loooove the local Wednesday FM. And around closing time, scraggly stuff like celery tops and outer romaine leaves and the like to use in dog food is free or extremely cheap, including scraps from trimming local-raised lamb and poultry (and the so-called "cat food" from the local fishing boats: scraps from filleting and cutting into steaks). Yesterday I got a good-size baggy of lamb scraps for a buck and two baggies of lettuce leaves and other trimmings for free. Someone beat me to the fish guys.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i've never been to omaha's FM maren, but "some day" i'll be in sioux city when theirs is open--i think it may be REALLY good. but for now i'll take mr. harding


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Too true about roadside stands. Of course, it adds a little credence if the produce being sold also happens to be what's in the fields around the stand.
> 
> One thing I like about the farmers' market down the street from me is that the farmers' actual farms where what they sell grows have to within a certain number of miles. The mile guide they use limits the farms to within approximately three counties plus this one.
> 
> I loooove the local Wednesday FM. And around closing time, scraggly stuff like celery tops and outer romaine leaves and the like to use in dog food is free or extremely cheap, including scraps from trimming local-raised lamb and poultry (and the so-called "cat food" from the local fishing boats: scraps from filleting and cutting into steaks). Yesterday I got a good-size baggy of lamb scraps for a buck and two baggies of lettuce leaves and other trimmings for free. Someone beat me to the fish guys.


I remember the roadside stands in Upstate NY with the Amish women attending them - some of the best stuff I've ever eaten  Thanks for reminding me Connie, I'm going to add that to my list of "reasons I'm happy to go back to NY" - it only has 3 items now, as opposed to "reasons I hate Upstate NY" with a full page


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

oh, go for the gusto ashley, make it 4 reasons--my Mom was born there


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Your not happy about the pizza Ashley. I worked out of phillipsburg NJ last year and I went to NYC a lot for braves-mets games, Yankees-mets games, 4th of July at the statue of liberty, but most of all the pizza at lombardis. It was the first place in America to serve pizza. I had a white pizza with spinach and penchennta?sp and a supreme basically. Pizza was done in less than 5 minutes. The only thing I miss about being up but in reality it still can't beat a good southern all you can eat buffet and I'm not talking about a sleazy one just a good ole southern restaurant


----------



## Thomas H. Elliott (Aug 6, 2011)

I live this dream. Seriously. I live about 10 minute drive from Leamingtion Ontario. There are more green houses there per sq mile than anywhere that I can think of. So many stands to buy fresh produce. I pick my truck up at the mechanics in Woodslee before paying the bill. Left my money home one day and filled up with gas. No problem. Drop by tomorrow. Oh ya, ordered a pizza in Belle River and left my wallet at home. I went there and told the guy that it was not a prank call but I do not have any id or money on me. Pay us tomorrow was all he said as he handed me the queen size pizza. However, I have my Dutch Shepherd to mind the house when I am away. No place is perfect.....


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Too true about roadside stands. Of course, it adds a little credence if the produce being sold also happens to be what's in the fields around the stand.
> 
> One thing I like about the farmers' market down the street from me is that the farmers' actual farms where what they sell grows have to within a certain number of miles. The mile guide they use limits the farms to within approximately three counties plus this one.
> 
> I loooove the local Wednesday FM. And around closing time, scraggly stuff like celery tops and outer romaine leaves and the like to use in dog food is free or extremely cheap, including scraps from trimming local-raised lamb and poultry (and the so-called "cat food" from the local fishing boats: scraps from filleting and cutting into steaks). Yesterday I got a good-size baggy of lamb scraps for a buck and two baggies of lettuce leaves and other trimmings for free. Someone beat me to the fish guys.


Where you reside, Connie, don't they sell "grass" at those farmer markets.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Thomas Jones said:


> Your not happy about the pizza Ashley. I worked out of phillipsburg NJ last year and I went to NYC a lot for braves-mets games, Yankees-mets games, 4th of July at the statue of liberty, but most of all the pizza at lombardis. It was the first place in America to serve pizza. I had a white pizza with spinach and penchennta?sp and a supreme basically. Pizza was done in less than 5 minutes. The only thing I miss about being up but in reality it still can't beat a good southern all you can eat buffet and I'm not talking about a sleazy one just a good ole southern restaurant


There's a big difference in Upstate NY and NYC...where I"m going is about 30 minutes south of Kingston Ontario - i.e. 6+ hours to NYC. They don't have good ANYTHING there.

Ann, my mom was born in Syracuse and my whole family is from there, that's not a good reason...they all left in the 1950's for Arizona to get out of that miserable hellhole


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Ann, my mom was born in Syracuse and my whole family is from there, that's not a good reason...they all left in the 1950's for Arizona to get out of that miserable hellhole


now that mkes me sad ashley--my Mom was also born in syracuse--is it really that bad of a place? (course Mom also moved south and west, lol). 

and my Mom being from there, and your family could be a good reason couldn't it? otherwise you and i wouldn't be chatting bout it, right? :-s;-)


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

LOL! I have no family left there now though, my grandfather had 4 siblings - all of them moved with their families to Arizona and California. 

Imagine growing up in the desert...snow? Wtf is that? Oh that white stuff that fell once in 1990...I kinda remember. Then getting dumped off in the middle of winter up there (first move there was in February 08)...it did not leave a pleasant taste in my mouth for sure. 

Farmers markets, maple syrup, my husband I haven't lived with in 2 years, cleaning the family graveyard in Syracuse...kinda get outweighed by rapid deployments (because really, he's been gone for 2 years, we've spent a month together in that time, I'm just ecstatic about the thought of another 9 months alone shoveling snow by myself, lol) harsh winters, and being cooped up for an entire winter since I can't ski or any of that kind of stuff.

Also, the closest club is down in Syracuse, an hour away. I can't drive in snow effectively, so I don't even attempt it.


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

We've got a stand nearby that's open seasonally with one of those honor system cans through the end of October. It has corn in the summer usually 6-8 ears for $1 and pumpkins in late September through October. A very nice sign hanging says Sugar pumpkins $2 smalls - $3 larges Jack O Lanterns for kids free as long as you will help them carve. Happy Halloween!

I love my country life.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Melissa Thom said:


> Jack O Lanterns for kids free as long as you will help them carve. Happy Halloween!
> 
> I love my country life.


How cool is that. It's why I like country living. 

DFrost


----------

